# Yodel Couriers are a bunch of ****



## Tab373 (Sep 22, 2012)

Me and the wife ordered our new iphone 5s last week ordered at the same time from same phone call from the same sales man and they were dipatched to same address but sent as 2 parcels. both sent via Yodel to us. Now delivery was sometime between 7.30 and 9 so the wife stayed in all day and hers turned up at 2pm delivered by a man in my wife description was fat very untidying looking stinking and driving a clapped out Fiesta with wife and 2 kids on board. mine wasnt in the car apparently. i was using the tracking number supplied and it left Yeovil which is only a 20 min drive from me at 07.52. at 08.22 tracking  message said no parcel available and at 10.02 no parcel data. Which i dont know what that means. Anyway Parcel never turned up and all i can do is email them to complain.as no phone number to call. Sent a email last night demanding to no where my parcel is and even asked for compensation as wife had a day off work to wait for it. Any one else had a bad experience from Yodel apparently Amazon use them and reviews are poor.


----------



## BrizoH71 (Sep 22, 2012)

Yodel are shockingly bad. Rather than use proper delivery drivers they often recruit homeworkers with a car to do their deliveries, and so can probably undercut the competition.

I've had parcels turn up from Yodel at 9pm, parcels that appear to be burst open and resealed, broken contents and more. The last parcel I had through them was my Galaxy S3, which arrived with the security seal broken on the box. On inspection it looked like the phone had been used, so I rejected the parcel and informed Vodafone who arranged for a in-shop collection of a new, sealed unit.

Yodel are shysters, and I now check with the retailer if they are a carrier. If so, I often go elsewhere. With most couriers, there seems to be an element of luck buy Yodel just appear incompetent. 

In their favour, however, is their Twitter customer service team who are pretty good as resolving issues.


----------



## DelB (Sep 22, 2012)

My phone never turned up either. I've arranged, via their website, to collect it from their service centre in Edinburgh on Monday as I'm not waiting in for another whole day and I don't trust them to deliver it anyway. Fecking hopeless.


----------



## CMAC (Sep 22, 2012)

Greiginfife had a post about their appalling service!

Coincidentally I bought an iPhone 4 via tesco online days after that, when the item hadn't arrived yet the online tracking said it had AND was signed for I then found out it was Yodel Tesco online used, despite calls and emails (even Tesco had issues contacting Yodel), they insisted it was delivered and even had a signature for it!!!!!!!!!

It turned up 4 days later and no explanation of how they obtained a signature (unknown name as well) yet hadn't made a delivery!!!


I now ask any online supplier who they deliver with, if it's Yodel it's no sale as I'm not going through that stressful hassle again!


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 22, 2012)

Was about to chip that in Darth. They are a complete shambles of a company and, I do not hesitate to say this, dishonest with it. Apparently I signed for an item at my home address whilst being at work 8 miles away at exactly the same time... Amazing.
3 months later I still dont have the item and they have taken no responsibiliy for that. Several requests for proof of delivery have been ignored.
Use a company that use these clowns at your peril.


----------



## Tab373 (Sep 22, 2012)

Just got off the phone with Yodel.They couldnt give a toss where my delivery was said i might get it Monday when i explain my wife got her phone at 2 yesterday they said they must not of recieved my parcel to after 7am so wouldnt go out yesterday. i said why does the tracking say parcel out for delivery at 6.56. total silence from women on phone then she said its car phone warehouses fault.and hung up. On phone to supplier now they are p****d that Yodel are passing the buck on hold to a manager to give name of women i spoke to.


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 22, 2012)

Yodels 'service' is no worse [or better] than any other of the 'budget couriers'... CityLink is the 'service' that I get the most wound up about...


----------



## DelB (Sep 22, 2012)

I've just been down to the Yodel service centre in Edinburgh and picked my phone up. The online tracking system advised that it had arrived back at the depot this morning and despite the fact that I'd arranged to collect it on Monday, I thought I'd take a flyer. To his credit, the guy behind the desk was very apologetic and said it didn't appear that the courier had even attempted to deliver it. Anyway, I've got it and will avoid all use of online retailers who use Yodel from now on.


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 22, 2012)

A friend has a cctv camera covering his front pathway and door... So if he has 'issues' with delivery like he's supposed to have received it... He contacts courier and lets them know he has this kit and can provide them with evidence that delivery did not happen or a card was not left when they said it did... Puts them on the back foot a bit...


----------



## thecraw (Sep 22, 2012)

I use myHermes quite often if I'm sending a parcel and touch wood never had an issue.


----------



## Karl102 (Sep 22, 2012)

Don't get me started on yodel! They lie! Simple as! They said they delivered our parcel 3 times when we only had 2 delivery notes, then when we changed the delivery address online, they called us liars an said that wasn't possible, even though they had sent me a confirmation email! Talk about egg on their faces when I sent it to them. All this plus crap phone line service and rude operators. Would not touch them with a barge pole !


----------



## AverageJoe (Sep 23, 2012)

Same. Golf related delivery. A dozen AD333 and they said they were unable to deliver due to heavy goods delivery?!?!? Held at a depot for 2 weeks!!


----------



## Tab373 (Sep 24, 2012)

Update i am Still awaiting my delivery of my iphone 5 from Yodel. Managed to speak to someone in there Manchester ofiice and it seems to her that its gone missing some how between the Yeovil depot people just handing it over to the van driver. So Stolen/nicked then i said by either the depot or van driver. i cant say yes to that she said but looks like it.She didnt sound that surprised but now i have to take it up with the supplier and they wont replace until they open a case against Yodel and them selves to claim value back.  while i am out of pocket til sorted. IM Not a happy chap i am going to ask for compensation it might not be the suppliers fault but they shouldnt use such a s**t company.


----------

